# Team 10



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Team 10 members are:

tothewoodz
cgray78
ArkBowHuntress
lady531

There is room for one more girl!


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry for the mistake...tothewoodz is on team 5. Team 10 consists of cgray, ArkBowHuntress, lady531, ktmangan and TBudd.


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

Hey everyone! Happy hunting!


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Girls!! It's going to be a great season!!


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

Any name ideas?????


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Diva Does & Bows.....Kinda silly. Just a thought.


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Any other suggestions?....


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

cgray78 said:


> Diva Does & Bows.....Kinda silly. Just a thought.


I like it! 

Hey we've got two Arkansas girls on this team! Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds good to me!

Is everyone mostly deer hunters??!


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

Pretty much only deer...I'll go bear hunting this year, but last year they only came out at night so I never had a chance.

What about everyone else?


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh sweet! I'm a BIG coyote hunter so I'll try to get us some points that way. We should put trail cam pics up on here too as we get good pics! Cant wait to get this year rollin!!


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey ladies! I can't wait for hunting season to start here in SC. I mostly deer hunt during the fall. I don't know how much hunting time I will get. I had my little boy on July 23. My husband and I are going to have to work out how we are going to get to hunt. Our little man has camo... LOL


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

JBudd said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> Is everyone mostly deer hunters??!


Mostly deer for me...


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

ArkBowHuntress said:


> I like it!
> 
> Hey we've got two Arkansas girls on this team! Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing


Thanks


----------



## ktmangan (Jun 23, 2009)

Mostly deer for me...


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Do we have a name yet girls?......


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

I've got a suggestion..

Archery Angels...or Arrow Angels...


Have you guys seen the Stepbrothers movie? How about Boats and Does  haha


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

I like arrow angels!


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

JBudd said:


> I like arrow angels!


I like it too!


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

Does everyone agree on that then??

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

Anyone doing any bear hunting this month? Me and my husband will be giving it a try. Didn't have any luck last year though. Any tips for us?


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey girls! Im clogging about my hunts so far if you want follow along go to. jbudd-archeryhunt2011.blogspot.com. happy hunting everyone!

MATHEWS DRENALIN BLACKED OUT
CARBON EXPRESS PILE DRIVERS
RAGE 3 BLADE


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

I meant blogging! Haha

MATHEWS DRENALIN BLACKED OUT
CARBON EXPRESS PILE DRIVERS
RAGE 3 BLADE


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

Who's ready for Saturday!?!?!! 

Anyone use Twitter? I'll be tweeting from the stand @AmberForbush 

Hope to score my first deer ever! Good luck ladies!


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

So Ladies, how has the hunting been going?

My husband and I have been taking turns hunting Saturday mornings while the other keeps the baby. A couple of weeks ago, I was in the stand and ready to get down. I was tired and hungry and missing my baby. It was only 9:00, and a little deer and mother deer came out and was feeding under me. After some time the mother deer walked back towards the thick pines near a strip of woods. Seconds later I saw a deer moving up the strip of woods and thought the mother deer had turned around. In this stand the sun comes up and shines over the tree tops at this time making lots of shadows in the strip of woods. As the deer turned to walk out into the opening, the sun hit its antler. I got excited and planned out the shot as he stood facing me. The opportunity came where I could stand up and a little later he turned broadside. That's when I drew back and let the arrow fly. I instantly was scared about it all. I have this feeling everytime. I texted my husband and he prepared the baby, dog, and all to track the deer. We found it rather fast. My hubby said it was a good one, I told him I knew it was. It wasn't until I walked up that I realized how good it was. It was my biggest deer ever and I got it with my bow at 25 yards!

I can't get the picture to post, I will try again later.


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see the pic! 

I shot a doe last week...made a really good shot at 30 yards but we weren't able to find her. I was soooooo disappointed about it.


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey ladies! Got my buck yesterday.. havent scored him yet but i'll upload pictures asap!


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

7:15 a.m. 43 yards Nov. 6. First deer with a bow... passed a lot of them up for this guy.. was close to getting him every day for 4 days and finally got it done! The mathews drenaline and G5 T3 got it done! Couldn't be happier!!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Beautiful Buck!!!!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Great Buck JBudd. What did it score?


----------



## JBudd (Jul 23, 2011)

I did a rough score without deductions and he was a little over 141. If the brow tine wasnt broke and the g3 was normal he may have net 150


----------



## ktmangan (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

Wow, awesome buck! Congrats!!


----------

